# Coccidia



## hugame (May 23, 2011)

Hi All, I just had the first fecal done on my wethers. They are 11 and 10 months old. The vet said two of them had small amounts of coccidia, probably all three but only two showed in the tests. My question is do I treat for this? Everything I read says that all goats have coccidia. They do not seem to have any symtoms. If I should treat what do I use and is it normally available at feed stores? Is this urgent?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you want to keep the numbers in check, you can use either DiMethox or Sulmet...feed stores most often have either.

If it's in liquid form, do not dilute it as the directions will tell you, give it straight from the bottle with individual doses. Treatment is 1cc per 5 lbs on day one then 1cc per 10lbs on days 2-5
Prevention is also available by feeding a grain with a coccidistat in it ...Deccox( in some meat goat grower feeds)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

liz said:


> If you want to keep the numbers in check, you can use either DiMethox or Sulmet...feed stores most often have either.
> 
> If it's in liquid form, do not dilute it as the directions will tell you, give it straight from the bottle with individual doses. Treatment is 1cc per 5 lbs on day one then 1cc per 10lbs on days 2-5
> Prevention is also available by feeding a grain with a coccidistat in it ...Deccox( in some meat goat grower feeds)


I agree with Liz!


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

I raise my kids on strict coccidia prevention starting at 3 weeks old, & repeat every 21 days for 5 days in a row....(I prefer Sulfafimethoxine or Corid). I do this until well grown (4-6 months) and never worry about it again. 

Like you said, all goats have some level of coccidia, but most are able to keep it in check on their own. If the levels were low, I'd leave it be, or perhaps feed a medicated pellet. If you're seeing symptoms then you can treat as listed by previous posters. I'm personally not a fan of Sulmet, but find sulfadimethox (di-methox, Albon) to be very effective. I prefer to use the 40% injectable, given orally as the volume of the dose is smaller & easier to administer


----------



## hugame (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I like Albon for cocci treatment it is from a vet. If the vet thought the levels were significant I would ask for that to treat to be sure it does not become a problem.


----------



## hugame (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I do plan to treat but have ordered the generic DiMedthox treatment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... with what was said.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Do you have access to Baycox? I know you can buy it online from Australia. Pricey, but one dose & you're done. If I had an adult goat with issues, I wouldn't want to chase them down for 5 days drenching with large med volumes.... Baycox would give you a total kill on coccidia, in one easy dose.


----------



## hugame (May 23, 2011)

No, haven't heard of it before. I'll look online and see. My boys think I have something good for them and they haven't been a problem but they might figure it out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Which Baycox are you using at what dose LoneStar?


----------



## hugame (May 23, 2011)

Logan,

Do you have access to Baycox? Is it available in the US?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The actual Baycox I haven't been able to find in the US. I got mine from Australia. There is another produt that acts like Baycox...but I can't quite remember the name right now. You can get that in the US though.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I only see it for sale in Canada and Australia. 
There are chicken or cow versions but the cow version says for calfs up to 9 months old.


----------



## hugame (May 23, 2011)

so which one do you use? The site I looked at had it for chickens, cows and sheep.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Haven't had to use it myself, but a friend used it for her doe & her vet said to dose 3cc per 15lbs.

Goat recovered well & quickly. 

If I could afford it, I'd love to try on my next kids, but it's not in the budget right now, especially since I already have Sulfadimethoxine on hand.... I hear the Baycox is sweet & easily accepted by goats too...


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

http://boergoat.une.edu.au/technical%20 ... diosis.pdf

this is the website telling you about baycox


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 5903_n.jpg

Using the Baycox ..you might want to go to this website and read this!! Very important..! Always good to know it all so i had to go check it out! it even gives you info on about how much to give your goat.,.BUT also there are some cautions!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

even that article does not say which one to use.... cow, chicken or sheep?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LoneStarChic said:


> Haven't had to use it myself, but a friend used it for her doe & her vet said to dose 3cc per 15lbs.
> 
> Goat recovered well & quickly.
> 
> If I could afford it, I'd love to try on my next kids, but it's not in the budget right now, especially since I already have Sulfadimethoxine on hand.... I hear the Baycox is sweet & easily accepted by goats too...


baycox does work well -- and yup thats the dosage  and its a one day thing and then every 2 weeks after that till they are weaned


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Which Baycox??? Cow, sheep chicken??


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I use the Baycox for hogs and piglets. Works great.


----------



## hugame (May 23, 2011)

http://www.horseprerace.com/toltrazuril ... p-162.html

This website has the active ingredient which is much cheaper than the baycox but it's for horses. Do you think it works just as well? Would you have to dilute it for goats?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Kylee!! You dose it 3cc per 15lbs?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

1cc per 5 lbs. Here's where I got mine from: http://www.vetnpetdirect.com.au/BAYCXP


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

> http://www.horseprerace.com/toltrazuril ... p-162.html
> 
> This website has the active ingredient which is much cheaper than the baycox but it's for horses. Do you think it works just as well? Would you have to dilute it for goats?


This is the one I have been using for 2+ years. I do not dilute it. I dose 1 cc per 5.5 lbs repeat every 21 days. Shipping is fast, I just got my most recent order in two business days.

Math to calculate dose: Toltrazuril (Baycox) dose for goats is 20 mg/kg
The bottle is 50 mg/L
1 kg= 2.2lbs
15 lbs/2.2 = 6.81 kg
6.8 kg x 20 mg = 136.2 mg
136.2 mg/50 mg = 2.72 rounded up to 3 cc per 15 lbs


----------



## hugame (May 23, 2011)

Christy, Thanks for your reply. This is much cheaper than the Baycox $60 versus $100+. 

Another question: Do you think I should treat my young donkey? He is 11 months old. His fecal didn't show any worms at all, but he is right next to the goaties and I've seen him eat their poop.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> 1cc per 15 lbs. Here's where I got mine from: http://www.vetnpetdirect.com.au/BAYCXP


unfortunately thats underdosing and you are asking for it to not work over time. You need to use a higher dose.

basically its 1cc per 5lbs or 3cc per 15lbs for goats.

had problems with it not working and found I wasnt dosing correctly - its a waste of money if you give something thats that expensive but underdose = you arent treating but just throwing it away in a sense.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you for correcting that Stacey. I couldn't remember...have it written down out in the shed with the goat tack somewhere cause I haven't used it for awhile...so I went back searching threads and found that was the dose recommended to be given when I asked about it in the past. Luckily I must not be using that dose cause it's working great. :laugh:

I'm going to edit my post so no one uses that dosage. :thumb:


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

> Do you think I should treat my young donkey?


I have horses and have never in 30 years treated them for coccidia. I would ask your vet what he/she thinks but I wouldn't recommend treating him just because you saw him eating some of their poop.


----------



## hugame (May 23, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> Thank you for correcting that Stacey. I couldn't remember...have it written down out in the shed with the goat tack somewhere cause I haven't used it for awhile...so I went back searching threads and found that was the dose recommended to be given when I asked about it in the past. Luckily I must not be using that dose cause it's working great. :laugh:
> 
> I'm going to edit my post so no one uses that dosage. :thumb:


that was the previously told amount but I was corrected when it wasnt working for another person as well as myself and we learned the right dosage


----------

